# Need help diagnosing Omar



## Codysmom (Jul 11, 2012)

I know he's not human but your post makes me think about two pediatric conditions, croup and tracheomalacia. The honking noise sounds like stridor, which is from a narrowing in the upper airway, as the vet said. When a child has croup, often humidity or actually cool air (even though they are opposites!) can help relieve the stridor. What is the weather outside compared to inside? Maybe a humidifier inside would help? Otherwise, if the trachea is collapsing, as in tracheomalacia, the sound could be positional in nature. When he is outside is he upright more than inside? Just a couple of thoughts for you.... Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I did consider the weather and he actually has his nose to the ground outside and he stand up when inside. Maybe there is something in the position. I am leaning against allergies since the meds do not help the situation. The vets are a bit baffled. Hmmmm so we are out on the deck now and he is standing up and no honking. So he apparently only honks inside. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I don't really have much input except to say that when my pomeranian had breathing difficulty (she was also diagnosed with sleep apnea), the vet did recommend a humidifier and it did seem to help her. I hope you can figure out what is causing Omar's symptoms and help relieve them.


----------



## Codysmom (Jul 11, 2012)

One more thing to consider in terms is treatment: for croup, which is actually caused by a virus but causes inflammation of the airway, we use steroids (usually oral but occasionally inhaled) to reduce the inflammation. I wouldnt use steroids without knowing more about the underlying cause, but it's something you may want to discuss with the vet.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

First treatment was a steroid which did help while he took them but as soon as we cut dose down symptoms came back. We are pretty confident now after much watching and eliminating things that because we have air on all summer due to very hot weather he is having sinus issues from dry air in house which is why he gets better outside. Seems as if he may just be honking until winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Glad you figured it out. A humidifier should help, even if you just run it at night in the room where Omar sleeps.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope that helps. I will try it tonight. Hope it is okay with the other kids. Haha


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Codysmom (Jul 11, 2012)

Hope the humidifier works too. And guess what? My human kid had croup last night and barked like a dog with stridor all night long! Steroids for him too! Good luck with Omar!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks. I will let you know how it goes.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

So I gave Omar benadryl last night and turned on humidifier and so far this am no honking. We shall see but he does seem more comfortable so far.


----------

